

The Functional Web: The Future of Apps and the Web - quixey
http://blog.quixey.com/2013/03/07/the-functional-web-the-future-of-apps-and-the-web/

======
ville
Your dream about opening apps with URL is already true for many apps. E.g. the
URL yelp:///search?terms=karaoke will open the page you used as an example in
the native Yelp app on iOS. See <http://handleopenurl.com/> for more examples.

